# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  كتب المعتزلة في أصول الفقه غير كتاب المعتمد لأبي الحسين البصري

## محمد ابو هاشم

الأخوة الأفاضل : ماهي كتب المعتزلة في أصول الفقه غير كتاب المعتمد لأبي الحسين البصري
من عنده معلومة يفيدنا بها وجزاه الله خير

----------


## فدوه

كتاب العمد , للقاضي عبد الجبار 
المغني في أبواب العدل والتوحيد  , للقاضي عبد الجبار, وهذا الكتاب يقع في عدة أجزاء , والجزء المتعلق بعلم  أصول الفقه هو  السابع عشر

----------


## محمد ابو هاشم

> كتاب العمد , للقاضي عبد الجبار 
> المغني في أبواب العدل والتوحيد  , للقاضي عبد الجبار, وهذا الكتاب يقع في عدة أجزاء , والجزء المتعلق بعلم  أصول الفقه هو  السابع عشر


شكراً  وبارك الله فيكم
وهذا الجزء هو المسمى (قسم الشرعيات) وهو موجود عندي

----------

